# Bindings for K2 Raygun



## LadyFlinstone (Aug 5, 2011)

Try out Flux's TT30s or SE30s..if you want something at a lower price. IT will be exactly what you need for support and comfort on your K2


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

I will see what my local board shop has. If not I will check them out online


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I would look at the K2 bindings as well if they carry them. For as much tech as you get for the price they are hard to beat and they perform as well as any other binding on the market.The Formulas would be a good bet.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

I got cartels on my raygun, they are going to be stiffer and more responsive then the customs. 
You probably won't notice a difference being new but for future all mountain riding I would go with the cartels.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Sudden_Death said:


> I would look at the K2 bindings as well if they carry them. For as much tech as you get for the price they are hard to beat and they perform as well as any other binding on the market.The Formulas would be a good bet.


Exactly what I was going to suggest. I've had two sets of Formulas and they are super durable. Riding Rome bindings and they have not held up as well (still like them) as my Formulas did. I still have my 2010 K2 Jibpan and Formula set-up. It's tuned and ready to be gnarled if I ever so choose...


----------

